# Leopard Gecko Start Up Kit



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Hi All

I was looking to get a setup for a leopard gecko. Im still not sure whether to get the bits individually or buy a setup. Here's the ones ive found.
Leopard Gecko Kit - 2ft & 3ft Vivarium. A vivarium and accessory kit for a Leopard Gecko

Swell Leopard Gecko Kit - Advanced

Leopard Gecko Setup - Evolution Reptiles

Pet Zoo Complete Setups Leopard Gecko Starter Kit - Leopard Gecko Complete Setup, Leopard Gecko Vivarium £209.87 - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store - 180 Day Guarantee

COMPLETE SNAKE / LEOPARD GECKO SETUP + 2' VIVARIUM [SK-SN2] - £135.00 : GR8 REPS Reptile Supplies, For All Your Reptiles Needs


Any recommendations and can anyone recommend an alternative.


Thanks again


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

if u get a complete setup the first link is the best one with everything need the rest have things not needed but u could go out and get exactly what u wanted if u got it seperately


----------



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

I'd go for the first or fourth on if I were you. Make sure you get a stat, as a lot of these kits often don't include one, but they are essential.


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback folks

What about this one? 

Leopard and Fat Tailed Gecko Starter Kits - Full set up for Gecko species

Cheers
Neil


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

That's a good one, all you would need would be calcium powder.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

We do this one and you can upgrade to a 2ft viv for an extra £30









This STarter kit has all you need for your Gecko.
Large Flat Faunarium
11x11 Heat Mat Reptitherm
100 Mini stat Microclimate
Exo Digi Thermomoter
Med Exo water dish
2x Med Exo caves
Coconut Hide
Small Exo plant
Comodo Gecko dust
Zoo med Terrarium moss
Reptile keepers guide to leopard and fat tailed geckos.
Up grade to a 2ft viv plus £30
*Our Price: £65.00* www.swiftpetsupplies.co.uk


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

JoshN said:


> Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.
> 
> That's a good one, all you would need would be calcium powder.



Cheers

Great youtube vid of your gecko!!


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

alfie99 said:


> We do this one and you can upgrade to a 2ft viv for an extra £30
> 
> View attachment 12795
> 
> ...


Thanks, have you got the dimensions of the 2ft viv. Thanks again


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

They are 587x470x525 thats LXDXH


----------

